# Travel documentaries



## Lost in transit (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey what are some great YouTube documentaries about travel or anything interesting??? Please let me know so i don't get too bored


----------



## Lost in transit (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 23, 2016)

^lol.

Lookup Chris marker. Particularly Sans Soliel. They are "essay films" that he did but you might enjoy the narrative as he talks about random shit as he goes from place to place. Grin Without a Cat is another.

Otherwise, well shit this site is a goldmine of travel stories, videos and photographs. You can't have gone through them all already!?


----------



## Dmac (Jul 23, 2016)

hahaha if you're really board,


----------



## Lost in transit (Jul 23, 2016)

dmac66 said:


> hahaha if you're really board,



When that kid was sharpening his knife on the rail I knew something bad was going to happen. Matter of fact, there's tons of cringeworthy moments. Thank you


----------



## Dmac (Jul 23, 2016)

that is just the first one, there are 5 or 6.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 24, 2016)

there's a full version of Wedding train on Vimeo. There's a part at the end where they're around a fire and beating the shit out of each other and a puppy gets thrown in the fire. Super fucked up but worth watching cause it's just so awful.



Use it as a guide for what not to do


----------



## Lost in transit (Jul 25, 2016)

That was crazy


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 25, 2016)

Lost in transit said:


> That was crazy


Right? It gets pretty insane. This one I've posted before on here and it's one of my favorites, definitely less...schwilly than the other one


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

The Travelers - Real Life MTV Documentary (Surprisingly good for being MTV)


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

American Nomads (Kind of cool, boring at times)


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

Train on the Brain (one of my favorites on trainhopping)


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

Catching out


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

Hold Fast (One of the most epic docs ever)


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

Cant find an online source for "Who is bozo texino" and "Freeload", the later one is specially good, like "The travelers" version 21st century.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 27, 2016)

warlo said:


> Cant find an online source for "Who is bozo texino" and "Freeload", the later one is specially good, like "The travelers" version 21st century.


I uploaded the file for bozo texino on here but didnt put it on any video hosting site, I know Freeload is online somewhere
EDIT: Found the upload for Freeload


----------

